# Cork GAA dispute?



## oldtimer (30 Jan 2008)

I may have missed it but haven't noticed any thread on the strike by Cork GAA players. Is there any Cork people out there with a view? I'm not from Cork but am told it is the only talking point down there at the moment. The remainder of the country are wondering what are the main issues. Anybody prepared to contribute their views?


----------



## Purple (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

Thay are keeping quite in case anyone asks them for their season tickets


----------



## Vanilla (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



Purple said:


> Thay are keeping quite in case anyone asks them for their season tickets


 
Quite what? Quite cute? Quite shtum? Quite a lot of chickens?


----------



## Purple (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



Vanilla said:


> Quite what? Quite cute? Quite shtum? Quite a lot of chickens?


quiet then... and now I can't even edit it and fix the typo, thanks!


----------



## Vanilla (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



Purple said:


> quiet then... and now I can't even edit it and fix the typo, thanks!


 
You're welcome.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

Look on the bright side.... it opens up the championship to other hopefuls and wannabes


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

Can anyone remember back to the 1970's when Cork GAA collectively shot themselves in the foot over Addidas gear. I know nearly 40 years later they are  still laughing at them in Kerry!


----------



## ninsaga (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



ajapale said:


> Can anyone remember back to the 1970's when Cork GAA collectively shot themselves in the foot over Addidas gear. I know nearly 40 years later they are  still laughing at them in Kerry!



Plenty of All Irelands won since then though


----------



## scuby (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

i "think" it's really about the manager not being able to pick his own back room team...rather like the football managers in soccer bringing in their own assistants etc..
to be honest the cork board, should be letting the team matters and selections down to the manager, and not having Frank Murphy, of the board, trying to control everything that goes on in cork Gaa...
bit silly alright, but if alot of the selectors are city based, then i can see it harder for the country boys being picked for the panels....... he saga continues  
kerry might win this year


----------



## The_Banker (31 Jan 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

There has been an awful lot said in the press about Managers, selectors and players dictating etc etc but what the whole issue boils down to is that the Cork County Board is run similar the Soviet Union in the 1950s. There is one man at its head and what ever he decides is endorsed by his Politburo.
Until this dictator is removed there will always be agitation between the players and the County Board. If it wasn't the manager/selector issue it would be something else.

*Moderator Note:* A post comprising of unattributed copyrighted material taken directly from a recent Irish Independent article. http://www.independent.ie/sport/gael...d-1276316.html 
has been removed. Please observe the Posting Guidelines.


----------



## scuby (1 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

good post there banker !


----------



## oldtimer (1 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

Thanks for above The Banker. I was ignorant of the facts but you have outlined them for me. It is such a pity it was allowed to come to this. It will have to be sorted out sooner or later. You indicate if Mr. Holland stepped down it would be solved. I wonder is it as easy as that? Could the hurlers have continued as normal and leave the protest to the footballers? Pity to see both teams on strike.


----------



## The_Banker (1 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



oldtimer said:


> Thanks for above The Banker. I was ignorant of the facts but you have outlined them for me. It is such a pity it was allowed to come to this. It will have to be sorted out sooner or later. You indicate if Mr. Holland stepped down it would be solved. I wonder is it as easy as that? Could the hurlers have continued as normal and leave the protest to the footballers? Pity to see both teams on strike.


 
Teddy Holland stepping down will get the players back playing but in my opinion this will only paper over the cracks and the situation runs deeper. 
The hurlers were always going to back the footballers because at the end of the 2008 season Gerald McCarthys tenure ends and a new manager would be appointed with selectors appointed by the county board.

The crux of the matter lies in the fact that the Cork County Board is the most conservative in the country and the Cork players would be the most radical in the country. Donal Og Cusack is a very vocal leader who won't settle for second best when it comes to preparation for matches where as the Cork County Board have an attitude that it will be alright on the night.

I should add that I would be a strong supporter of the players actions and I hope they break the power of the County Board but Cork supporters appear to be split down the middle saying that the players should be playing and have no say in how the team is picked, train, run etc... and that there are many more players who would love to play for Cork under any circumstances.


----------



## jmayo (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

Excellent post Banker.
It appears that Murphy et al will push this and then try and blame the squads for any sanctions that Croke Park level.

IMHO sadly there may be a lot of officals out there, particularly in Munster and probably the rest of Ireland that would not be pro individuals on the Cork County Board, but they would still side with them against the players.
They would probably feel the players are getting uppidy and this type player power together with the demands from the GPA, including some of it's prominent members involved in the strike, would need to be stamped out.

As Donal O'Grady pointed out Holland is still manager but he is a manager without a team.


----------



## Sunny (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

The whole thing is a mess and I can't see how it is going to be sorted. One important point is that this is not just about the players versus the county board and Frank Murphy. The players own clubs have come out and gone against the them so you would imagine the grassroot support for the County Board stance is pretty strong. 

I think a manager should be allowed pick who they want as selectors but having said that the players have no right to strike over the issue. If they don't like the situation they can walk away from inter-county football and hurling until the situation changes instead of basically puting a picket line in place and stopping anyone else playing for their County.

The Cork players were quick to support Frank Murphy when he was rightly critisised for using every trick in the book for getting Cork players suspensions reduced or lifted. Now they want his head. 

I personally hope the County Board stand firm because as much as I don't agree with the move with regard to the selectors, I think the players have come across as childish, vindictive, spoilt prima donnas that are a disgrace to everything that the GAA is supposed to stand for. Not that the County Board are much better.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



The_Banker said:


> The Cork GAA dispute explained in 10 easy steps....
> 
> 1 *What is this strike really about?*
> Power. You can't dress it up any other way. ...
> ...



When you posted this, you should have told us that you had lifted this content directly from a recent Irish Independent article. http://www.independent.ie/sport/gaelic-football/rebel-war-10-key-questions-answered-1276316.html
Such blatant plagiarism is forbidden by the posting guidelines.


----------



## Sunny (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



ubiquitous said:


> When you posted this, you should have told us that you had lifted this content directly from a recent Irish Independent article. http://www.independent.ie/sport/gaelic-football/rebel-war-10-key-questions-answered-1276316.html
> Such blatant plagiarism is forbidden by the posting guidelines.


 
I knew I had seen it somewhere but couldn't find the link..


----------



## Purple (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

The real question is why are Cork people so Bolshie?


----------



## ninsaga (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

Ain't called the Rebel County for nothin' ya know!


----------



## Purple (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

Yea, but there’s a difference between rebelliousness and plain old belligerence...   
If the players don't want to play they should shag off and let someone else do it.


----------



## The_Banker (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



Purple said:


> Yea, but there’s a difference between rebelliousness and plain old belligerence...
> If the players don't want to play they should shag off and let someone else do it.


 
They could do that but how long before the new set of players get fed up of second class treatment from the County Board..?

Do you keep going until there are only junior players left?


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



The_Banker said:


> I never said I wrote it. It was sent to me by email and I posted it as I felt it best summed up the situation.
> I am sorry if I offended your sence of outrage ubiquitous.



If you are unable or unwilling to abide by the posting guidelines, that is hardly my problem.


----------



## ajapale (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*

*Moderator Note:* A post comprising of unattributed copyrighted material taken directly from a recent Irish Independent article. http://www.independent.ie/sport/gael...d-1276316.html 
has been removed. Please observe the Posting Guidelines.




			
				PG13 said:
			
		

> 13. Please respect copyright    	If you quote from a publication or website, always acknowledge the source and provide a link.
> 
> If the site is a subscription only site, do not reproduce the entire article. You may use selective quotations – but be selective. For example, the archives of _The Irish Times_ are subscription only. Do not reproduce _Irish Times_ or other newpapers' articles available only under subscription.
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



The_Banker said:


> They could do that but how long before the new set of players get fed up of second class treatment from the County Board..?
> 
> Do you keep going until there are only junior players left?



You keep going 'till you find players who are less self indulgent and do what they are told, just like they do in other counties; Simple.


----------



## The_Banker (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



Purple said:


> You keep going 'till you find players who are less self indulgent and do what they are told, just like they do in other counties; Simple.


 
Do what they are told? You sound like one of the dictators we are trying to get rid of down here in Cork.  

Click on the link below and see that the people of Cork think...

http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=694


----------



## Sunny (5 Feb 2008)

*Re: Any Cork GAA people registered with AAM?*



The_Banker said:


> Do what they are told? You sound like one of the dictators we are trying to get rid of down here in Cork.
> 
> Click on the link below and see that the people of Cork think...
> 
> http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=694


 
Of course the people are going to back the players. Its the same in every sport. 
Were you giving out about this Dictator when he went to Croke Park and defended these same players who are now calling for his head even when the rest of the Country were calling him a disgrace for trying to use every trick to get his players off a deserved suspension. 
Any player who is not happy with the situation can walk away from inter County sport. They don't however own the jersey and have no right to stop anyone from playing or managing the County. Why don't the players put pressure on their clubs to vote against the new system? The answer has to be there is more grassroots support in the clubs for the board than there is for the players.


----------



## dewdrop (10 Feb 2008)

cork must be a very religious county because they have given up hurling and football for lent.


----------



## dave28 (10 Feb 2008)

I'm wondering how long it takes the sponsor (O2) to get involved - or have they yet ?? - 
They are going to want their regular advertising on the pitch, post match interviews etc etc. 
Big bucks talk, after all !!


----------



## ninsaga (11 Feb 2008)

dave28 said:


> I'm wondering how long it takes the sponsor (O2) to get involved - or have they yet ?? -
> They are going to want their regular advertising on the pitch, post match interviews etc etc.
> Big bucks talk, after all !!



Thats a good point - although each time this hits the news papers there's plenty of photo's of fans or players wearing their O2 jerseys! They are probably getting more publicity than any other sponsor at the moment,


----------



## The_Banker (11 Feb 2008)

So far O2 have said nothing. But if anything this is the kind of thing that will put pressure on the Cork County Board rather than the players. 
I was very dissappointed with the lack of comment from the journalist Eamon Sweeney in yesterdays Sunday Independent. Last Sunday week he wrote that he had yet to meet anyone in Cork who supported the players. Since that article there has been march in support of the players (and another yesterday afternoon) and also a RED C poll (conducted in Cork) in which the majority supported the players over the County Board. 
I would have thought that he would have commented on the strike yesterday. No chance.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Feb 2008)

Removed.


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Feb 2008)

As a retired Garda Inspector, Mr Holland (and his solicitors) may fail to see the humour in any suggestion of him committing a crime even in the context of a "joke".


----------



## The_Banker (11 Feb 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> As a retired Garda Inspector, Mr Holland (and his solicitors) may fail to see the humour in any suggestion of him committing a crime even in the context of a "joke".


 
While he may not see the humour I do think his solicitors would laugh at him if he brought the particular post you are referring to, to their attention.

At this stage the rights and wrongs of the dispute matter little. Both sides are so entrenched the only option to get the players back playing is if Holland resigns.
Regardless of how he was appointed, the fact remains, the 30 Cork footballers will never play for him. No manager who has lost a dressing room will ever win it back. In this case, Holland lost the dressing room the moment he accepted the job (a job he wouldn't of had a chance in hell of getting if there wasn't a dispute) so he should do the horourable thing and fall on his sword. I would even hold it for him.
There were better men, far more qualified and entitled to the Cork Football Managers job, who declined the job offer and respected the players wishes that an appointment wouldn't be made until they had sorted there issues with the County Board. Holland lost the players the moment he accepted the job.


----------



## ninsaga (11 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Both sides are so entrenched the only option to get the players back playing is if Holland resigns.



.... but then they will want Frank Murphy to resign......


----------



## The_Banker (11 Feb 2008)

ninsaga said:


> .... but then they will want Frank Murphy to resign......


 
That would be nice also... Why should one man hold a (paid) job for 30 years, without ever having to be re-elected?


----------



## The_Banker (11 Feb 2008)

Just watching Questions and Answers where the Cork GAA strike was debated. All 5 panelists sided with the players and said the whole thing had been badly handled by the County Board.
The studio audience were even more outspoken in favour of the players.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Feb 2008)

That's it settled so.


----------



## The_Banker (12 Feb 2008)

The saga continues...

It now appears that the Cork County Board have found a loop hole in the way Teddy Holland was appointed and this may pave the way to get rid of him.

Interesting to see how this one unfolds throughout the day.


----------



## dewdrop (12 Feb 2008)

guess who is an expert at the rules.


----------



## The_Banker (12 Feb 2008)

Bob Ryan (the County Board PRO) has stated this afternoon that Teddy Holland will not be resigning. Despite the rumours....


----------



## dewdrop (13 Feb 2008)

heard there were 5 protestors outside pairc u chaoimh last night..hardly a great indication of support.  anyway we have a new crisis looming in cork which has been festering for many years..cork airport. gaa problem is in its infancy by this standard. have we rebels a problem


----------



## The_Banker (15 Feb 2008)

Both sides have now accepted binding arbitration. There should be a solution in the next day or two.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Purple (15 Feb 2008)

Thank God this is being sorted out. I have a pain in my backside listening to it on the radio.


----------



## Jock04 (15 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> Thank God this is being sorted out. I have a pain in my backside listening to it on the radio.


 

Hmm...I've heard of people _talking_ through their backside, but listening through it is quite novel.

Heard any bum notes lately?


----------



## The_Banker (15 Feb 2008)

Teddy Holland and his Selectors have stood down under the terms of the binding arbitration. The players will have 2 members on the selection panel to agree a new manager.
The players have agreed not to strike again.

From how I understand the early reporting of the binding arbitration, the players have more or less gotten everything they wanted.


----------



## dewdrop (15 Feb 2008)

i hope never to strike again will include mass flu outbreaks etc


----------



## ubiquitous (17 Feb 2008)

More than 2 days later, Holland is still in situ, at least until tomorrow's county board meeting.


----------



## Sunny (18 Feb 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> More than 2 days later, Holland is still in situ, at least until tomorrow's county board meeting.


 
Fair play to him. At least he didn't make it easy for them by resigning. Hope the players and board are proud of themselves.


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

Sunny said:


> Fair play to him. At least he didn't make it easy for them by resigning. Hope the players and board are proud of themselves.


The players should quite rightly be proud. They have won everything they asked for (including some things they didn't ask for) and have been fully vindictated by the binding arbitration put forward by Kieran Mulvahy.

The fact that the Cork County Board will now have to sack Teddy Holland should show everyone that the CCB will do everything to protect there own position.
If they had any decency after tonights meeting where TH will be formally sacked they should resign.


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Feb 2008)

A Cork GAA club delegate has predicted on the An Fear Rua discussion forum today that the delegates will vote tonight NOT to sack Holland and his selectors, and will, in effect, reject the Kieran Mulvey arbitration deal. It will be very interesting if this happens...


----------



## Sunny (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> The players should quite rightly be proud. They have won everything they asked for (including some things they didn't ask for) and have been fully vindictated by the binding arbitration put forward by Kieran Mulvahy.


 
Yeah a great victory. Well done guys 

I think an ideal solution would be for the Cork board to resign, Teddy Holland to resign and the Cork football and hurling teams thrown out of the 2008 league and championship. Let them all pay a price for the last couple of months stupidity.


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2008)

Sunny said:


> Yeah a great victory. Well done guys
> 
> I think an ideal solution would be for the Cork board to resign, Teddy Holland to resign and the Cork football and hurling teams thrown out of the 2008 league and championship. Let them all pay a price for the last couple of months stupidity.


Agreed.
All the Cork players have proven is that they can bully their county board into overturning a democratic decision. Shame on them.


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

Purple said:


> Agreed.
> All the Cork players have proven is that they can bully their county board into overturning a democratic decision. Shame on them.


 
Democracy? Don't make me laugh. What kind of democracy allows one man to stay in charge for 35 years? How democratic was he when he pushed through the Cork position on rule 42?


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

Sunny said:


> Yeah a great victory. Well done guys
> 
> I think an ideal solution would be for the Cork board to resign, Teddy Holland to resign and the Cork football and hurling teams thrown out of the 2008 league and championship. Let them all pay a price for the last couple of months stupidity.


 
Thrown out of the championship? Wake up. Why would the GAA throw Cork out of the championship?
Who would fill Croke Park in late August and early September?

Award points to the teams Cork should have played and didn't fulfill but thrown out of the championship?? Get real.


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> A Cork GAA club delegate has predicted on the An Fear Rua discussion forum today that the delegates will vote tonight NOT to sack Holland and his selectors, and will, in effect, reject the Kieran Mulvey arbitration deal. It will be very interesting if this happens...


 
Don't worry. If Frank wants him gone he will go.
Now all he will be thinking about will be protecting his own position. No one stays in a position for 35 years without learning some tricks of self perservation.


----------



## dewdrop (18 Feb 2008)

mr murphy i gather is a full time employee of cork gaa. if he was fired i reckon he would have a good case for substantial compensation


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Don't worry. If Frank wants him gone he will go.



How come then, he and his selectors did not resign at the weekend (as you previously incorrectly claimed)?


----------



## Sunny (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Who would fill Croke Park in late August and early September?
> 
> .


 
Certainly not Cork unless its a final thats for sure


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> How come then, he and his selectors did not resign at the weekend (as you previously incorrectly claimed)?


 
I would expect he now realises what a patsy he was for the CCB and may now try to make things difficult for them.
While I have no time for the man, I do believe he was used by the CCB.
He may now be coming to that realisation himself.

If he didn't accept the job offer when the players asked that no one take the position while they were in dispute with the CCB he would now be in a position to accept the job (if indeed he was first choice) now that Kieran Mulvahy has found in favour of the players in his binding arbitration.


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

Sunny said:


> Certainly not Cork unless its a final thats for sure


 
No one fills Croke Park for semi finals (except the Dubs playing at home when they get out of the pubs on time) but Cork would bring a larger following than any other county.
Indeed we filled it in 2003 in the semi final against Galway. 

Central Council will think of the bottom line. That is why Cork will not be thrown out of the championship.


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> No one fills Croke Park for semi finals (except the Dubs playing at home when they get out of the pubs on time) but Cork would bring a larger following than any other county.



This is BS of the highest order. Armagh & Tyrone filled Croker for their 2005 semi-final. Cork and Kerry met in the other semi-final and drew a poor attendance, so much so that when Cork & Kerry met again at the same stage 12 months later, the GAA had to add on a Laois v Mayo quarter-final undercard to guarantee a middling attendance.  In fact, all of Cork's football semi-final appearances this decade have attracted poorish attendances, unlike those involving  Armagh, Tyrone, Donegal, Derry, Kildare, etc etc.


----------



## Sunny (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> No one fills Croke Park for semi finals (except the Dubs playing at home when they get out of the pubs on time) but Cork would bring a larger following than any other county.
> Indeed we filled it in 2003 in the semi final against Galway.
> 
> Central Council will think of the bottom line. That is why Cork will not be thrown out of the championship.


 
Cork and Kerry didn't even manage to sell out a Munster Final last year so if the rest of country is relying on them to fill the GAA coffers, we are in trouble.

Fact remains that the rest of the Country is now sick of Cork GAA and from talking to people of various counties and reading various forums, many people are now hoping for an early exit for both teams. And there is usually alot of goodwill and respect towards Cork GAA teams despite what Cork people say so once again, well done to all involved.


----------



## Sunny (18 Feb 2008)

""


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> This is BS of the highest order. Armagh & Tyrone filled Croker for their 2005 semi-final. Cork and Kerry met in the other semi-final and drew a poor attendance, so much so that when Cork & Kerry met again at the same stage 12 months later, the GAA had to add on a Laois v Mayo quarter-final undercard to guarantee a middling attendance. In fact, all of Cork's football semi-final appearances this decade have attracted poorish attendances, unlike those involving Armagh, Tyrone, Donegal, Derry, Kildare, etc etc.


 
Yes, I was at that Cork V Kerry semi final where the Cork supporters outmanned the Kerry supporters 6/1.


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

Sunny said:


> Fact remains that the rest of the Country is now sick of Cork GAA and from talking to people of various counties and reading various forums, many people are now hoping for an early exit for both teams. quote]
> 
> Nothing new there then.


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Yes, I was at that Cork V Kerry semi final where the Cork supporters outmanned the Kerry supporters 6/1.



Indeed, but having a bigger crowd than Kerry at a semi-final isnt saying a lot


----------



## Sunny (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Sunny said:
> 
> 
> > Fact remains that the rest of the Country is now sick of Cork GAA and from talking to people of various counties and reading various forums, many people are now hoping for an early exit for both teams. quote]
> ...


----------



## The_Banker (18 Feb 2008)

Sunny said:


> The_Banker said:
> 
> 
> > I see you left out the rest of quote where I mentioned Cork people's paranoia then!
> ...


----------



## ajapale (18 Feb 2008)

The_Banker said:


> .... Hitler and Stalin were pretty good at this also.........


 
Thread Closed. Godwin's Law


----------

